# Small Blue Fish ideas?



## DoberMom (Feb 3, 2012)

Hello,

My bf has a 10 gal tank and we were at the LFS the other day. He saw some really pretty little blue fish that he'd love to put in his tank. Thing is, we forgot what they were called. We started researching electric blue tropical fish but what came up was Cichlid and Hup, both of which seem to need a huge tank. Do any of you know of a small blue fish that will be happy in a 10 gal? (Besides a betta) Thanks!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Neon tetras? Personally I wouldn't keep them in less than 15 gallons, but other people keep them in ten gallons happily enough.


----------



## DoberMom (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah I guess those are pretty blue but they're so skittish. It bugs me. Guess I'm just used to happy friendly bettas. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Most schooling fish aren't as friendly as predatory fish such as cichlids and bettas. However, they eventually realise your presence equals food and they will come to be a lot more assertive with time. 

A heavily planted tank and a decent-sized school will also cut down on skittishness in a lot of schooling fish. 

At the moment neon tetras or even green neon tetras come to mind, but a group of colourful guppies might work. I had some bluegrass guppies and the male was a stunning light blue.


----------



## SweetNightmare (Mar 15, 2012)

I've seen a few blue glofish as well, did you maybe see something like that?








I've heard mixed opinions on whether or not they're compatible with bettas.


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

I was thinking neons or cardinals? My tetras were skittish at first but now they are quite bold little fellas. In groups of 7 to 8 they seem to be a lot less nervous of your presence maybe because greater numbers mean greater security. Like any other animal once they know who feeds then they become very friendly.


----------



## DoberMom (Feb 3, 2012)

Ok that's good to know. Didn't know goldfish came in any other color lol. I like em though I think they prefer colder water.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

They're glofish, genetically modified zebra danios. Ideally they need a 15-20 gallon tank with a longer footprint as they are quite active swimmers.


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

I thought Danios were fin nippers? My mother in law has a school of 8 Zebra Danios and they don't stop moving for 1 second are very speedy swimmers. Personally I wouldn't put them in anything smaller than 20g and a long tank as well as they do seem to need a lot of room. Are you planning on putting them in with a Betta? I wouldn't advise it in a 10g. Some Bettas get stressed out with very active fish and like I said, I'm sure Danios are fin nippers so I'm assuming (i know, very bad) that Glofish would too.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

What about male guppies? Blue snakeskin...


----------



## DoberMom (Feb 3, 2012)

Oooo I like that guppy. Think the betta will rip it to shreds?


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

DoberMom said:


> Oooo I like that guppy. Think the betta will rip it to shreds?


Indeed it will. Either your Betta's fins will be nipped or the guppy fins might be nipped or the guppy might be killed.

Tank buddies for male bettas can't have long flashy tails, or the Betta will think its another male Betta.


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

Guppies and bettas is a real no no! My mum made that mistake once and her poor guppies were hounded to death! She had to re home them in the end


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I didn't read where this would be a tank with Bettas... in that case Guppies and Danios are out sadly. You're pretty limited with tank mates with such an aggressive breed of fish such as Bettas


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Actually, some people keep guppies and bettas together very successfully. I'm not saying it's a good idea for anyone to try, but with a docile enough betta it is possible.

However, I'd stick to safer fish. If you like guppies, have a look at Endlers Livebearers as an alternative.


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

I think trying guppies and bettas together might be something for the more experienced fish keeper who has plenty of time to keep an eye on things and who is prepared to keep a spare tank. I wouldn't do it.


----------

